# كتاب عن المضخات باللغة العربية رووووووووعة



## eehaboo (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو منكم ان تعطوني رأيكم بالموضوع بجد
حمل من هنا

تم تحميل الكتاب بصيغة pdf المرفق​


----------



## محمد حنيطير (16 يونيو 2010)

م احصل عليه بالعربى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي ايهابكو 
مشكور على هذه الاضافة و نتطلع لمشاركات اكثر 
و اهلا بك زميلا فعالا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو منكم ان تعطوني رأيكم بالموضوع بجد
> 
> 
> حمل من هنا​


 

موضوع جيد مهندس إيهاب 
واسمح لي تحميله في المشاركة ألأولى مباشرة دون الرجوع إلى رابط التحميل 

مشكور .. بارك الله فيك. ​


----------



## eehaboo (29 يونيو 2010)

ولا يهمك دكتورنا الكبير


----------



## م.م فادي (29 يونيو 2010)

كتاب مهم 

شكرا لك


----------



## mausa (30 يونيو 2010)

كتاب جيد 
مشكور علية


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور كل الشكر على الموضوع


----------



## سعد الضويحى (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## اسحاق عمان (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك :77:


----------



## eehaboo (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في التعليق وارجو المزيد من التطور


----------



## سيف طاهر (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخ ايهاب 
اتمنالك من قلبي التألق الدائم 
 تحياتي م. سيف


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يوليو 2010)

شكر وتقدير على الملف الرائع .

تقبل اجمل المنى ونترقب مشاركاتك القادمة 


البغدادي


----------



## user11 (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kindheart186 (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور جدا*​


----------



## سيف2010 (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور على هذه الاضافة*


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (4 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير .. وإن شاء الله الجميع يستفيد من هذا الملف 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sohail-1 (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ihoman123 (14 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## عادل 1980 (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور على جهدك


----------



## neseergolden (14 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## المصري 00 (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الكتاب 

وأن كنت أحزن أشد الحزن كلما أطلعت علي كتاب من تلك السلسلة ولكن ما يعزيني أن من يقوم بأعداده من المملكة العربية السعودية 
أين التعليم الفني في مصر 
أين وزير الصناعة 
أين وزيرالتعليم
أين وزير التعليم العالي 
أين 
أين :18::18::18::18:


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eehaboo (14 يوليو 2010)

المصري 00 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي الكتاب
> 
> وأن كنت أحزن أشد الحزن كلما أطلعت علي كتاب من تلك السلسلة ولكن ما يعزيني أن من يقوم بأعداده من المملكة العربية السعودية
> أين التعليم الفني في مصر
> ...


سامحك الله يا اخي مايهمنا هو المعلومات الموثوقة والحياتية التي تفيدنا في عملنا ولا يهمنا مصدرها فكلنا واحد بإذن الله وهل سمعت يوما سعوديا يسأل اين الاهرامات اتي عندنا اين


----------



## eehaboo (17 يوليو 2010)

تجديد ليستفيد من فاته هذا الكتاب فهو مهم جدا فب الناحية العملية تفضلوا اخواني


----------



## ودالجزيرة (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن التميمي (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## المصري 00 (17 يوليو 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> سامحك الله يا اخي مايهمنا هو المعلومات الموثوقة والحياتية التي تفيدنا في عملنا ولا يهمنا مصدرها فكلنا واحد بإذن الله وهل سمعت يوما سعوديا يسأل اين الاهرامات اتي عندنا اين


 
أخي العزيز لقد فهمت كلامي خطاء فأنا الوم المسئولين في بلادي عن الكتب الخاصة بالتعليم الفني 

ولو قرأت كلامي لفهمت أن عزائي الوحيد أن من يقدم هذا الكتاب هي المملكة العربية السعودية الأخت الشقيقة لمصر 
والتي قد أكرمني الله بالعمل فيها لمدة عامان ونصف وقد أديت الفريضة علي أرضها المقدسة

وأقدم أسفي الي كل الأخوة الأشقاء لو قد فهم كلامي خطاء


----------



## eehaboo (19 يوليو 2010)

تجديد لمن فاته هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (19 يوليو 2010)

than you;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## ايمن التميمي (20 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك..


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة الجيدة ونتظر المزيد


----------



## محمدنورهاشم (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد نعيم1 (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الراقي


----------



## eehaboo (25 يوليو 2010)

رفع لمن غاب عنا


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدالموسوي (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله جهودك ....كتاب رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حاتم الخير (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووور جدا جدا مهندس إيهاب


----------



## zizozima (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zizozima (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eehaboo (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكل من دخل واستفاد


----------



## وائل حمد (2 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور على هذا المرجع*

شكرا يا أخي على هذا المرجع المتعلق بالمضخات واذا كان عندك المزيد فلا تبخل به علينا.


----------



## *tamer* (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر

مشكورررررررررررر
مشكورررررررررررر

مشكورررررررررررر
مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
بارك الله فيكم

بارك الله فيكم
بارك الله فيكم

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eehaboo (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم اخوتي الافاضل


----------



## amaq (3 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## lawlaw (3 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## eehaboo (15 أغسطس 2010)

تجديد لمن فاته وأرجو التثبيت


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (15 أغسطس 2010)

many thankssssssssssssss


----------



## hosam salah (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك:75:


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك المولى فيك


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا
انا دراسته ف 3 هندسه زراعيه(السنه الماضيه)


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا
انا دراسته ف 3 هندسه زراعيه(السنه الماضيه)


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب جميل جدااااااااااااااا
انا دراسته ف 3 هندسه زراعيه(السنه الماضيه)


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب جميل جداا:77:ااااااا
انا دراسته ف 3 هندسه زراعيه(السنه الماضيه):77::77::77::77:


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

_سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم_


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed malik (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eehaboo (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع وأتمنى ان تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## General michanics (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور كتير بارك الله فيك


----------



## المذود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا د أحمد وكل عام وأنت بخير ويا رب يبارك بعمرك.......كنت أتجول في بستان مشاركتك وما فاح منها إلا الطيب


----------



## سعيد معمل (8 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع اخى الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## tarek495 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كتاب جيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*فعلا كتاب جميل جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## khaled_elnegm (17 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## hany khamees (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## سفير الخطر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

كتاب مهم وجميل استمر


----------



## كتكوت حباب (31 مارس 2012)

للاسف الملف غير موجود


----------



## aselimeng (2 أبريل 2012)

wooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## ibrahim1hj (27 يوليو 2014)

هذا رابط صحيح للملف حصلت عليه من منتدى آخر أضعه لكم خدمة لهذا المنتدى الرائع 
http://engawe.info/eng_files/pump_arabic.pdf


----------



## yassmintheflower (29 يوليو 2014)

مشكورررر جدا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## iaia2100 (20 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

روعة مشكور


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

كتاب رائع


----------



## عبدالله رجب زكريا (27 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## azaharna (31 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جوالمصرى (31 أغسطس 2014)

الكتاب غير موجود
رجاء تنزيله من جديد


----------



## جدار النار (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

new subject


----------



## احمد حسن سويلم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا مقدما وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## geo bow (6 يناير 2015)

مشكور .. بارك الله فيك فهو حقا كتاب جيد ​


----------



## sang (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saad_srs (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (28 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ...:75:


----------



## gaml111 (11 فبراير 2015)

Very n nice


----------



## ram87 (31 مارس 2015)

شكراً شكراً


----------



## عبد الحق احمد (3 أبريل 2015)

الملف غير موجود ممكن اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء كتاب أكثر من رائع


----------



## jehad_15568 (11 أبريل 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياقوت بورمي (12 أبريل 2015)

شكراً لكم على الكتاب


----------



## حسين ميسي (15 أبريل 2015)

​يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## elbaya (17 أبريل 2015)

Thnxxxxx


----------



## الميكنيكي (12 يونيو 2015)

كتاب رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

